# Verbindung zu Fritzbox Socket/Telnet ???



## navino (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben,
welches mir bei ankommenden Anrufen über die Fritzbox eine eMail schickt.
Ich möchte das dann in eine bestehende java-Anwendung integrieren.
Im zweiten Schritt sollen dann aus der Anwendung Telefon-Verbindungen aufgebaut werden,
so wie das bereits bei JFRitz gemacht wird.

Gruß
navino


----------



## FArt (1. Jul 2010)

navino hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben,
> welches mir bei ankommenden Anrufen über die Fritzbox eine eMail schickt.
> ...



Freut mich. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## navino (1. Jul 2010)

Ok,

ich hab die Fragen vergessen...

Kann mir jemand sachdienliche Hinweise geben, wie ich das mit Java machen kann ??

Gruß
navino


----------



## dku (1. Jul 2010)

Stichwort wäre wohl hier von der Fritzbox Seite aus "Call Monitor" 
läuft auf Port 1012 - kann man normal mit Telnet drauf verbinden.



```
01.07.10 12:55:57;RING;0;0170xxxxxxxxx;60xxxxx;ISDN;
01.07.10 12:56:00;DISCONNECT;0;0;
```


Sowas kommt dann bei einem anruf bei rum ;-)

Ggf. gibts auch irgendwo ein paar Dokumente wie die entsprechenden ausgaben _genau_ zu interpretieren sind.


----------



## FArt (1. Jul 2010)

navino hat gesagt.:


> Ok,
> 
> ich hab die Fragen vergessen...
> 
> ...


Sicherlich kann das jemand.

Auf jeden Fall kann es Google. "java api mail" ... "java api telnet" ... 

Mach dir mal Gedanken darüber, was du genau willst und kannst. Probiere mal etwas herum und komme dann mit konkreten Fragen wieder, die du nicht über Google oder die Forenhilfe lösen konntest.


----------



## navino (1. Jul 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Sicherlich kann das jemand.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall kann es Google. "java api mail" ... "java api telnet" ...
> 
> Mach dir mal Gedanken darüber, was du genau willst und kannst. Probiere mal etwas herum und komme dann mit konkreten Fragen wieder, die du nicht über Google oder die Forenhilfe lösen konntest.



Was genau möchte habe ich beschrieben, was ich kann und noch nicht, weiß ich auch! 
Wie es gehen kann weiß ich nicht, ich hab gedacht dafür wären Foren da.
Die java api mail ist zum mailen, die kenne ich, die benutze ich......
Telnet habe ich schon mal gehört, mehr aber nicht!

Manchmal reicht auch folgendes... guck mal hier oder so ?

Gruß
navino


----------

